

I have some code for a music video site i tried to get going a while ago.. - willphipps

it's in rails, maybe it could help a noob get their head around rails, anyway, i'm not doing anything with it, so you can download the zip here:<p>http://www.src-dev.com/will/rebuzzcaster.zip<p>(it scrapes blogs and shows what music vids the bloggers are posting -- a kinda hype machine, for music vids.)<p>hope it's of use to anyone.
======
sundeep
thanks a lot.

pretty useful for a noob like me ... cheers

